# Hello from Kansas City



## kcarcher (May 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm from Kansas City and I'm looking to get into bow hunting.

Hope to be learn a bit from reading this board.

-Justin


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mcpdk9 (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome and GO CHIEFS!!!


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Justin. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! from just down the Highway


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

